# The Truth About Your Dog's Food



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Just seen that there is a programme on Ch 5, January 30 2014 at 9pm called 'The Truth About Your Dog's Food'. Should be an interesting watch.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Sounds interesting would love to watch it but I'm in Canada


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

cockerpoo61 said:


> Just seen that there is a programme on Ch 5, January 30 2014 at 9pm called 'The Truth About Your Dog's Food'. Should be an interesting watch.


Mmmm I think it's one to watch - I wonder what I will be feeding R&R after watching it


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks for the info, will look for it, maybe it will be the kick start I need to get going on the raw diet. Although I'm thinking of getting ready prepared raw meals and then wonder if they are really good. I'm just not brave enough to go down the food from the abattoir to the bowl route just yet!
With regards to watching from overseas, we can watch programmes online from a lot of channels, so I would have thought you could watch that way?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

I thaught I had heard something about this. But couldnt find any info on it.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh I missed it!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh just looked at the post again! I haven't missed it yet.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Did anyone watch it what did they say?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

It's not been on yet and it's still not on the planner yet.m


Where did you find info on the date. Everything I have found was from December.


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Saw these people 'Lillian & Stitch Luxury Bespoke Pet Beds' on Facebook had posted about it, saying it had been cancelled in Dec and was going to be on 30 Jan 2014.


----------



## Jensen (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks for this - sounds good!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Latest article on the program. 

http://www.scampers.co.uk/the-truth-about-your-dogs-food--channel-5.asp


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Remember this is on tonight, get it set to record if your going to be out.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks Kendal, I probably should have got another order in with Nutriment, I bet they (and other raw food companies) will get inundated with orders after this.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Very interesting, get the feeling you can not win though,always someone with a different opinion. We had so much trouble getting our dogs to eat conventional food, thats why we went to raw(thanks to this forum) although I don't give bones. Our vets are so pushy with the Hills Science plan. Definately worth watching and some cute dogs aswell.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

There were pros and cons to all of the foods (some had a lot more cons!!).

I think they gave people a few good rules to follow (beware of the word 'derivatives', avoid cereals, additives, flavor rings) and beyond that, there's a certain amount of personal preference.

Unfortunately, I think the type of people who need to watch a programme like that, will be the people who don't actually bother putting it on!

Interesting viewing.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I agree with you Lottie - it was nicely placed on the fence - once you'd agreed that some food is obviously awful.
A few eccentric batty dog ladies and vets being highlighted as no professionals when it comes to dog nutrition - did I hear them right, only half a day lecture on dog nutrition during their training 
Also quite a lot of product placement - like to know if any paid to feature on the programme, or how they were selected.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

arlo said:


> Very interesting, get the feeling you can not win though,always someone with a different opinion. We had so much trouble getting our dogs to eat conventional food, thats why we went to raw(thanks to this forum) although I don't give bones. Our vets are so pushy with the Hills Science plan. Definately worth watching and some cute dogs aswell.


They must get a lot of commission! I actually think it's very wrong selling science plan! It's like a hospital selling cigarettes and alcohol. I would rather vets helped owners to make an informed choice!


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

My supplier of raw food said they've been inundated with new customers and their stocks are really low.

Fortunately, I had just had a delivery and my local butcher gave me a bag of meaty chicken carcasses with wings which I have bagged up this afternoon and put in the freezer. Poor barney thought it was Christmas - the smell had him and wondering round the kitchen with a hopeful look on his face and an occasional jump up to sniff the work surface.


----------



## Jensen (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> They must get a lot of commission! I actually think it's very wrong selling science plan! It's like a hospital selling cigarettes and alcohol. I would rather vets helped owners to make an informed choice!


Vets can get up a 100% mark up on their dog food and some of them are very unscrupulous about it. My friends dog had to go on a special diet and they told her that there was nowhere cheaper she could get this food it was £85 a bag! I told her a website to look at and she got it for £54, she had already sent 9K with the vet trying to save her dog, you think they would have been more helpful!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

My son works for a vet. (I don't bring my dogs there) and she makes a huge profit selling crap food. So sad because there are some who don't know better. I liken it to the car machine who always makes sure you have to come back real soon. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

arlo said:


> Very interesting, get the feeling you can not win though,always someone with a different opinion. We had so much trouble getting our dogs to eat conventional food, thats why we went to raw(thanks to this forum) although I don't give bones. Our vets are so pushy with the Hills Science plan. Definately worth watching and some cute dogs aswell.


I like the idea of raw and have just started feeding it. I have given chicken wing tips but I'm still unsure about feeding raw bones. I see that you don't give your dog bones, can I ask what do you give your dogs to chew on? (mine won't chew on stag or antler bars). Also do you use any special kind of treats? I like filling a dog kong but not sure what to fill this with for dogs on a raw diet.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

If you don't want to give a bone for chewing then try Paddywack (dried neck tendon) or pizzles (dried bull's bits  ). I've also heard that Anco Tree Roots are good but have yet to try them. Mine are not interested in stag bars either but they do like hooves.


----------



## Jensen (Apr 23, 2013)

Jedicrazy said:


> If you don't want to give a bone for chewing then try Paddywack (dried neck tendon) or pizzles (dried bull's bits  ). I've also heard that Anco Tree Roots are good but have yet to try them. Mine are not interested in stag bars either but they do like hooves.


Have you tried soaking your stag bar overnight and scratching the inside a bit? Jenson wasn't fussed with his until I did that.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about feeding your dog raw bones, mine have had whole raw chicken wings every day since they were 12 weeks old. I fill their kongs with natural yoghurt then freeze them. They love them, and sometimes I stick some raw pieces of apple in too. If you are going to feed raw you might as well just go for it!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Just watching this show on catch up! Fried chicken and chips (KFC) for a treat meal!!!!!!! They've got to be joking! Why oh why??


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

There's a cavapoo called Flora with eyelashes like Lady!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

RuthMill said:


> There's a cavapoo called Flora with eyelashes like Lady!


oh REALLY!!! wish I could watch!!
Flora is a disney name too!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Took a picture of the TV Screen!










So not to be accused of copyright/plagiarism the photo has come from Channel 5 "The Truth About Your Dogs Food" 16 minutes in to the programme, I have taken a photograph of the paused TV screen to show her eyelashes. First aired in the UK 30/01/14 at 21:00. The dog is said to be a Cavapoo and is named Flora.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha well done Ruth! Love the copyright get out of jail free card!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Haha well done Ruth! Love the copyright get out of jail free card!!


Can't be too careful these days!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Look at you copy right queen!!!
She does have long crazy lashes!!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> Look at you copy right queen!!!
> She does have long crazy lashes!!!


It's always good to reference!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

We'll I don't know what to think now after watching that!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> We'll I don't know what to think now after watching that!


I know - very conflicting - you can't do right for doing wrong!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Do I go raw or just 100% home cooking?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

its like with us,.,..though I didnt see the show..how do you win....here eat this, no dont eat that anymore, no no eat this....yesterday I heard you should not eat Mangos...LIKE REALLY!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Do I go raw or just 100% home cooking?


What you cooking?? If it's Sunday roast I'm on my way!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm considering spending 1 day a week, cooking meals and freezing them for the week, as well as the usual daily wing.. Need to research this. We eat mainly primal so the dogs could definitely eat variations of our meals..

Your welcome for my roast.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> its like with us,.,..though I didnt see the show..how do you win....here eat this, no dont eat that anymore, no no eat this....yesterday I heard you should not eat Mangos...LIKE REALLY!


I heard a few weeks ago that broccoli gives you cellulite!  it's absolute nuts! Honestly. You can't do right for doing wrong.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> I'm considering spending 1 day a week, cooking meals and freezing them for the week, as well as the usual daily wing.. Need to research this. We eat mainly primal so the dogs could definitely eat variations of our meals..
> 
> Your welcome for my roast.


I saw your Christmas roasties :first:


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

For Tracey... Boxing Day pie 










Christmas Dinner!! You're very welcome!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Noooooo your pie? Is that homemade??
It looks unreal & very tasty
And looks like it should be in one of those competitions....
Please tell me what's in it???
I'm feeling peckish - I think it's time for cheese and biscuits and crazy dreams! X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Noooooo your pie? Is that homemade??
> It looks unreal & very tasty
> And looks like it should be in one of those competitions....
> Please tell me what's in it???
> I'm feeling peckish - I think it's time for cheese and biscuits and crazy dreams! X


It's Christmas dinner pie! 

Of course it's home made! Have you ever seen a deep dish like that in M&S??

It has all the dinner leftovers in.. It's very good


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Bit of a blurry picture.. I was still practicing with new camera and it didn't focus where I wanted it!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

OMG I am so impressed- I want one!!! Can't wait for Christmas 2014 to give it a go..... But I will be guilty of shop bought pastry - flaky or short crust?
What kind of pie dish / casserole dish?? X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> OMG I am so impressed- I want one!!! Can't wait for Christmas 2014 to give it a go..... But I will be guilty of shop bought pastry - flaky or short crust?
> What kind of pie dish / casserole dish?? X


You don't gave to wait til Christmas. Do a chicken, bacon and leek one! I made my own shortcrust. The tin is a loose bottom cake tin. I think 15cm diameter and about 8 cm deep. There's no need to blind bake as the cake tin browns the base and sides. Have never had a soggy bottom


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ruth your a whizz!!! 
You need to be entering your delights into these country /WI shows!
I may well give it a go! X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I rarely make pies now as I don't really eat grains. They are fun to make though.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Yum that pie looks super delicious


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Agreed that is one impressive pie! X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

You should try it with apples.. A deep dish apple pie with maple & pecan crumble instead of pastry top.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> You should try it with apples.. A deep dish apple pie with maple & pecan crumble instead of pastry top.


That sounds like my dream pudding! A big dollop of thick cream on the side please


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

For those of us who have not had our dinner yet this thread is generating a ton of saliva.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> For those of us who have not had our dinner yet this thread is generating a ton of saliva.


Ha I've just had cheese and biscuits for supper - can't wait for those crazy dreams!! X


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Does cheese give you vivid dreams? I never heard that, for me it is spicey food.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Indeed it does - try a strong piece of cheese before bed and see what happens,.....
It could be an urban myth,
But we always say cheese makes us dream / nightmares x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I'll try this, but only when my rescuer from nightmares returns to duty.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha try it and let us know. I love cheese before bed! 
It's like a mild form of hallucinogenic


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Tracey, Tracey, Tracey........


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Haha try it and let us know. I love cheese before bed!
> It's like a mild form of hallucinogenic


I bet you gave your parents a time of it growing up! You're a monkey!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Tracey, Tracey, Tracey........


Hahahaha - what can I say - I have a (errrrm had) a rebellious side! X


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> I bet you gave your parents a time of it growing up! You're a monkey!


Ruth - I'm 43 and still growing up!!  x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

It's ok, if I recall one of the ladies on here works in drug rehab, maybe she'll help you? Oh wait.....


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> It's ok, if I recall one of the ladies on here works in drug rehab, maybe she'll help you? Oh wait.....


Haha - yes that's me!! X
And the homeless and the alcoholics .... I understand them! X


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Ha I've just had cheese and biscuits for supper - can't wait for those crazy dreams!! X


Wish I had read this before having supper I'm having a grill cheese and tea Does that mean I will hallucinate in my sleep:huh:


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Wish I had read this before having supper I'm having a grill cheese and tea Does that mean I will hallucinate in my sleep:huh:


Only if your lucky!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Only if your lucky!!


Ha! I had tea with mine though no wine


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Ha! I had tea with mine though no wine


What?? No wine?? It's Friday fun night!!
Tbh I am pledging myself for a "dry" February (shortest month of the year )
But it's the 1st of February tomorrow and I'm off to a 40th birthday party - not a promising start  x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Be strong Tracey you can do it just eat a lot of cheese at the party and you will fit right in


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

arlo said:


> Very interesting, get the feeling you can not win though,always someone with a different opinion. We had so much trouble getting our dogs to eat conventional food, thats why we went to raw(thanks to this forum) although I don't give bones. Our vets are so pushy with the Hills Science plan. Definately worth watching and some cute dogs aswell.


Our vets push this as well but I've read somewhere that they're incentivised by the manufacturers. There's a new high-end car at stake every year. No wonder they encourage you to buy it...

Toffin
x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Cheese and wine..... You can't have one without the other! X


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Well I am about to have some hash. Corned beef hash that is. Not hallucinogenic that I know of.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Well I am about to have some hash. Corned beef hash that is. Not hallucinogenic that I know of.


I read the first sentence and I was like  ha!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

cockerpoo61 said:


> Just seen that there is a programme on Ch 5, January 30 2014 at 9pm called 'The Truth About Your Dog's Food'. Should be an interesting watch.


Arrrrgh missed it will have to see if it's on 4OD! That will teach me to be too busy to talk to my lovely poo buddies xxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------

